# Congratulations to Master Sultan "Shaykh"Uddin



## armasblankas (Dec 7, 2006)

A very special congratulations to Master Sultan Shaykh Uddin, founder of IESA, who has had the knowledge and historical information passed down to him on the art of Capoeira Angola from legendary Professor James Hundon.  All the dynamics of this devastating art, from the music to the joga, as well as original rare footage from Professor Hundons personal library that has never been seen will just add to Master Uddins already unique martial arts repertoire that deals not only with the physical, but also the metaphysical and the spiritual.  This is truly an exciting time, being able to witness the passing of the knowledge from one martial arts legend to another.  I cant wait to see what 2007 will bring.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey, I know Sultan!  Back in the mid 1990s he lived in San Francisco.  I trained Capoeira with the ABADA school, and a buddy and I would go to Sultan's group and play in their roda once in a while.  We had fun, and Sultan was gracious about letting us play with his students.  He was a good player, too.

I also remember that he was into the FMA.  

I believe he was an extra in one of the Mortal Combat movies, played one of the masked goons who gets killed on one of the scenes.

Good to hear he is still active.


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 7, 2006)

....:asian:


----------

